# Panasonic prices its 2012 Blu-ray players



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Not to be outdone by Samsung, Panasonic has also announced full pricing and availability for its 2012 line of Blu-ray players. Panasonic's quoted prices are "suggested retail pricing," so expect these players to be a little cheaper when they hit the streets.

Panasonic's 2012 Blu-ray line
Panasonic DMP-BD77: $90
Panasonic DMP-BD87: $120
Panasonic DMP-BDT220: $150
Panasonic DMP-BDT320: $200
Panasonic DMP-BBT01: $270
Panasonic DMP-BDT500: $350

All of Panasonic Blu-ray players are available now, except the higher-end DMP-BDT500 and DMP-BBT01, which will be released in May.

Panasonic released most of the information about these players back at CES 2012, where we broke down the most important features. In the latest release, Panasonic does specify that the DMP-BDT500 will includes 7.1 analog outputs, which would explain its price premium.

Source: CNET


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Why are analog outputs desirable?

Where can we see the feature list of these new players?


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

I received my BDT-320 today to replace my 3 year old BD-55. Using BDK and The Fifth Element I have to say I am impressed with the improvement in pq. More depth and realism. Set-up was easy including connecting the my home network and the internet. More testing to follow in the next few days.


----------



## DB COOPER (Mar 26, 2012)

Come on May! Want one of those 500's!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

CNET's review of the DMP-BDT220.

They label it 2012's best Blu-ray value.


----------



## GoNoles (Jul 7, 2012)

Im enjoying the BDT500. It's overkill, but I like the look and wanted the flagship. Excellent PQ and AQ, fast, and looks sharp to me.

I've owned at least one Panny model since 2007 or so, and will continue grabbing at least one yearly.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

mechman said:


> CNET's review of the DMP-BDT220.
> 
> They label it 2012's best Blu-ray value.


I just picked one up on sale at BB and would agree with their ranking, as it's a very nice, small player. There's a lot of negative reviews out there claiming how the Netflix streaming has problems, but so far it's been smooth sailing for me.


----------

